# apple tv 3



## ipadtvmi (1 Juin 2012)

bonjour je demeure au canada et je voudrais savoir si avec l apple tv j aurais acces a tout les films itunes comme sur l ordinateur merci


----------



## Gold28 (2 Juin 2012)

Oui, tous les fichiers lus par Itunes peuvent être lus par l'Apple TV


----------



## AZTT (3 Juin 2012)

et en plus si vous avez un IPhone ou IPad avec l'application VLC STREAMMER
vous pouvez également lire tout format de Vidéo sur n'importe quel disque dur relié à votre ou vos MAC et les diffuser via l'Apple TV en WiFi


----------



## Gold28 (4 Juin 2012)

AZTT a dit:


> et en plus si vous avez un IPhone ou IPad avec l'application VLC STREAMMER
> vous pouvez également lire tout format de Vidéo sur n'importe quel disque dur relié à votre ou vos MAC et les diffuser via l'Apple TV en WiFi



Ce n'est pas possible sans avoir un Iphone ou un Ipad mais uniquement un MAC de lire tous les formats vidéos avec cette application et de les diffuser via l'ATV ?


----------



## AZTT (5 Juin 2012)

​


Gold28 a dit:


> Ce n'est pas possible sans avoir un Iphone ou un Ipad mais uniquement un MAC de lire tous les formats vidéos avec cette application et de les diffuser via l'ATV ?




à ma connaissance sans IPad ou IPhone, directement du MAC sur l'APPLETV
il n'y a que ITunes.. donc conversion du film au format lu par ITunes

cependant avec la prochaine mise à jour MOUNTAIN il devrait y avoir
me miroring sur l'aTV... et là donc l'écran du MAc sera vu intégralement
sur ta TV comme si tu l'as branché dessus (ou comme depuis un IPad/Iphone)


----------



## gwladysteph (7 Juin 2012)

Hélas l'ATV3 n'est pas encore jailbreakable, mais lorsqu'il le sera il suffira de passer par Plex ou bien flash black


----------



## ipadtvmi (8 Juin 2012)

salut j ai finalement acheter l apple tv et sa fonctionne tres bien j ai quelque films de louer et je dois dire que je suis tres satisfait de la qualiter certe l apple tv est un peut fermer comme tout se qui vients d apple mais la qualiter apple na pas d egales et peut etre quelque nouveautee sur l apple tv dans quelque temps c est on jamais!ps:fanboy apple!


----------



## JaiLaTine (11 Juin 2012)

Vivement le jailbreak que je puisse lire mes films de ma timecapsule


----------

